# year of my Case 440 and other info



## chevyfan56 (Jun 29, 2004)

Does anyone Know how I figure out what year my 440 is? Also need tune up info and generator/regulator wiring diagrams. Thanks in advance


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Chevyfan! Have you got a serial number off the tractor? And/or an engine serial number? Somebody smarter than me can use that to answer your questions, and until then, feel free to check out the forum. Lot of interesting photos and topics to read.


----------



## chevyfan56 (Jun 29, 2004)

The serial number on the dash is: 8247448, and the serial number on the engine is: 2072911


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not a Case inthusiast, but I think I found that your tractor was built between 1960 and 1969 (sorry that I can't pin it down closer than that) and manuals are available from the following link:

http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor_manual_search.cgi


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome chevyfan56 :friends: 
I would say its a 1978.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Welcome chevyfan56 :friends:
> I would say its a 1978. *


Sorry Jody   
Subtracting 4 from first 2(82) ends in 1953, after 53 models were assigned blocks of serial numbers.  . The tractor in question is a 1964 Model. Serial number for that year is 8229001-8253500 and my book says that they were produced in the Racine plant.

caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyfan56 _
> *The serial number on the dash is: 8247448, and the serial number on the engine is: 2072911 *


Welcome Chevyfan,
Your Case 440 is a 1964 model. I don't have much information on the 440 but I do know it belongs in the 30 series family. I assume that the 440 maybe a standard gas tractor or possiblely a prophane tractor??? 

You might check with your Case dealer to see about getting manuals. He maybe able to print you a wiring diagram off his computer depending how well you treat your parts man, or the sevice dept may help you out. All my info stops with the 00 series in 1959. Hope this answers you questions. Now sice I was to busy at work today I need to look up some parts for my D. Thanks for posting.
caseman-d
:spinsmile :tractorsm :spinsmile :tractorsm :spinsmile :tractorsm :spinsmile


----------



## chevyfan56 (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks caseman-d for the info. It is a gas tractor and I now can order parts for it that it needs.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyfan56 _
> *Thanks caseman-d for the info. It is a gas tractor and I now can order parts for it that it needs. *


If you have a problem finding parts let me know. I have an old cross number reference book that sometimes helps. 
caseman-d


----------



## BlueRock (Mar 5, 2011)

Caseman-d:
I have the same tractor, do you know of any re-accuring issues with the hydrolic's?? My fluid comes out under the seat everytime you try tolift the 3pt. She runs like a top otherwise. Eastern Washington University bought it brand new in the mid 60's for the grounds department and they converted a myer type snow plow to the front and we have not been able to use it because of the hydraulic problems.
Hope all is well at your end!!


----------



## ASMorris (Mar 29, 2011)

BlueRock said:


> Caseman-d:
> I have the same tractor, do you know of any re-accuring issues with the hydrolic's?? My fluid comes out under the seat everytime you try tolift the 3pt. She runs like a top otherwise. Eastern Washington University bought it brand new in the mid 60's for the grounds department and they converted a myer type snow plow to the front and we have not been able to use it because of the hydraulic problems.
> Hope all is well at your end!!


BlueRock

I have a 1964 Case 440 that is doing the same thing - apparently it is the seal in the rocker shaft piston assemlby.

I am in the process of attempting to get the correct repair and aprts manuals so that I can replace this simple part. From what my reseacrh tells me it is not too difficult a job, but one does need an extra set of hands, so I'm told.

I'll get back with you in a week or so to provide an update. 

Cheers!!


----------

